# Bile Vomit



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Ocassionally my GSD will vomit yellow "bile" . I would say this meant too much protein, but that seems counterintuitive. 

Any thoughts? He's fine after he finally gets it up and out.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Is it generally in the morning ? I think there are a few posts on this subject Ted, I don't recall the techno babble for it but having experienced it, well the dog anyway, giving him something light to eat before bedtime seems to take care of it.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hi Maggie, Thank you for your reply.

Yes, generally in the AM. He tends to eat later in the evening as it is. Like 8-9PM. So maybe I need to sneak him something in the AM.

I will look for other threads on this, as I'd like to understand what and why.

Thanks again,

Ted


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

mine done it one time when he was a puppy and my vet said to shoot some pepto bismol down his throat. I did and he was fine.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

first, why did you suspect too much protein ?

believe it or not this may be the type of question that can be answered by some net surfing in the right places 

sorry, i'd rather give you a pole than catch it for you 
and you will learn more about it that way
suggest you start with learning what bile is, then get a thorough definition of vomit and work your way from there 
you might be surprised you can answer this question by yourself

good luck


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

empty stomach?

in the morning?

could be something serious, may not be...just saying, I am no vet.

most of the time it is caused by a build up of bile/stomach acid, on an empty stomach.

solution....feed more frequent smaller meals.

possibly go to vet, and see about pepcid or something.

If dog is doing it after eating...may be caused by additional irritation from the food, after the above has occurred (a build up of bile and acids)

If you are feeding kibble, wet it down, so it is already expanded in the stomach, a limit activity right after eating. 

If these do not clear up the problem see a vet, there are many things that can cause vomiting, that are a lot worse than an upset stomach.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

If it's frothy yellow stuff, no food in it, then so-called bile vomiting may be what it is. It's not at all uncommon. (Of course, that doesn't mean that it's definitely what it is.)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/what-do-you-make-11247/

(I used "bile" as a search term, so the word may be highlighted.)

"Empty-stomach vomiting" is a common term for it too.

A bedtime snack is what I suggest, if that's what it is.



ETA

Here's better advice in a link to http://www.vetinfo.com/dvomit.html#b
_

Yesterday one of the girls (we are not sure which one) threw up some vivid yellow liquid. They both seem absolutely fine, but should I be concerned?

The colour is alarmingly bright.

_

_Answer:

The yellow fluid is probably bile. Once in a while it is a really bright yellow or golden/yellow color. By itself, throwing up bile doesn't mean much except that the pet probably threw up on an empty stomach.

When vomiting occurs and there are no clinical signs of illness it is always hard to figure out how seriously to take it. If there is no repeat of the episode it is probably safe just to ignore it. If there are more episodes of vomiting in the future then it would be a good idea to discuss this with your vet and consider doing some simple testing, like fecal exams, to make sure there isn't an easy problem that can be corrected.

Hopefully, there won't be a future episode to worry about.
_


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Hi Maggie, Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Yes, generally in the AM. He tends to eat later in the evening as it is. Like 8-9PM. So maybe I need to sneak him something in the AM.
> 
> ...


Also, Ted, in case you're feeding raw, please don't use an antacid while the dog is eating raw. It modifies the caustic stomach acid that is one of the dog's big defenses against food-borne pathogens (very caustic stomach acid, and a quick trip through, with little opportunity for pathogens to colonize, unlike with humans).


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Occasionally I have one or another dog barf up some bile but when my one aussie female started to throw up a large amount of yellow bile everyday I took her to the vet. Bloodwork was done, thyroid tests, and I was told to give her tums. I knew something was wrong and it needed more than a tums to fix it. I tried another vet and she said it was extremely rare but she thought it might be thyroid cancer. We took her to Columbia,MO vet school where an ultrasound was done and that is what it was. She had about 4 months to live. They wanted to do some guinea pig stuff with her but I politely declined and took her home. Her last months were walks , MCDonald hamburgers and fries and a lot of love.
I doubt this is your problem but never ignore anything that doesnt seem right to you.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> ... could be something serious, may not be......





vicki dickey said:


> .... never ignore anything that doesnt seem right to you.




Absolutely good point. 

I've seen it several times and never had it be anything that a late-night snack didn't fix, but that does NOT mean it can't be something else.

I'd Google _bilious vomiting syndrome _to get a broader overview.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ted, you paranoid yet ??


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

My Mali started vomiting yellow pile for 1 day,vet did surgery next day bowel obstruction tennis ball, fine now


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Maggie, Thomas, Joby, Connie, Keith and Vicki, thank you for your thoughts and willingness to help.

Connie, you probably don’t remember my pup with Parvo from 4 years ago, but I have followed your RAW diet for 4 years now. I beg and plead with anyone that will listen to do the same thing.

He's been doing this on and off for years, so if he had a tennis ball or cancer, we'd know by now.

I’ll check out those links.

Rick, good luck with that pole, man


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Keith Earle said:


> My Mali started vomiting yellow pile for 1 day,vet did surgery next day bowel obstruction tennis ball, fine now


 
I don't think that an appropriate post for this thread. And if it was an obstruction due to tennis ball per se, I doubt your bile would be yellow!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Connie, you probably don’t remember my pup with Parvo from 4 years ago, but I have followed your RAW diet for 4 years now.


Yes, I do, Ted.  

That's why I cautioned you here about antacids with raw, in case you were still feeding raw.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hi Connie. No antacids. I checked out the links you generously provided and can see that this is a non-issue. I'll treat it with a few snacks.

That dog has ben the pillar of health ever since. My vet is visibly impressed, though she won't openly say so.

I think of that help you gave me years ago and want you to know that I am still very grateful and think of that time often


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm not adding anything new, but my older male does it occasionally and it seems to be when I forget to feed him at night and he does it the next morning. Uh, I mean, when I'm fasting him. Yeah. And a different dog did it way back when, same scenario. 

So it seemed to me when those two particular dogs didn't have anything in their stomach for a while, they'd do it. They'd both also eat grass if they hadn't eaten in a while. So if I don't want to feed them right away for whatever reason, I just give them a little something to put in their stomachs and all would be well again.


Laura


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Laura, that's what I'll do


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> .... That dog has been the pillar of health ever since ....


I remember that puppy well. I remember his rapid fighting off of Parvo and his steady recovery. 

Hearing that he is still such a healthy dog makes my day.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> I don't think that was an appropriate post for this thread. And if it was an obstruction due to tennis ball per se, I doubt your bile would be yellow!


Why do you say that? Unproductive vomiting is a sign of obstruction. Not the only thing it could be, but a common one nonetheless.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Maggie i dont give a damn. i saw it so did vet, so i gave my experience of my dog vomiting yellow bile ,I really give 2 shits you dont think it,s ok for this thread


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Keith Earle said:


> Maggie i dont give a damn. i saw it so did vet, so i gave my experience of my dog vomiting yellow bile ,I really give 2 shits you dont think it,s ok for this thread


Relax will ya. You must have rushed your dog to the vet real quick if yellow vomit was your only/main issue. I don't doubt he may have thrown yellow bile_ initially_ but I bet he vomitted more, and it wasn;t yellow ???? Tell the truth now!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

See what happens when we talk about puke?



Connie Sutherland said:


> I remember that puppy well. I remember his rapid fighting off of Parvo and his steady recovery.
> 
> Hearing that he is still such a healthy dog makes my day.


At under 3 months he contracted Parvo (verified by 2 vets). Had been feeding him RAW + a couple of supplements you had recommended. Also fish oil.

72 hours later he started drinking. Next day a raw egg. After that, pretty much back to normal. I attribute this in large part to his diet and subsequent strong immune system


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> See what happens when we talk about puke?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm remembering in even more detail .... a solid diagnosis (blood and then fecal, I believe), short hospital stay, quick resolution of the vomiting and diarrhea. This pup stayed in my memory for a long time, with his grip on life and his exemplary immune system (I mean, from all evidence!).

_
"See what happens when we talk about puke?"_

Poop, puke .... it's all a good conversational opening. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Keith Earle said:


> My Mali started vomiting yellow pile for 1 day,vet did surgery next day bowel obstruction tennis ball, fine now


:-o Scary. 

Did x-rays show the obstruction? Or ultra-sound?


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

X rays and blood tests later


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

My work dog will barf up yellow foamy bile every time he goes longer than 8 hours without eating.... been doing it for the whole 9 years I have had him. If im gonna sleep in on the weekends I have to give him two cups before beddie-bye.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i've noticed more yellow bile tossed up periodically since i started feeding raw many years ago. all from healthy dogs and, knock on woods never a symptom of anything serious. b4 that hadn't seen it much
maybe it's a "feature" 
- or maybe i don't feed em often enough (3-4 times a day)

my dumb logic says maybe since raw food gets digested goes to work quickly, a stomach that isn't filled with expanded kibble sponge gives em that "hungry" feeling more often. but i still give water before i toss em a drumstick to tide em over if i'm in a generous mood and don't make em go fish 

but my dogs also have clear signs to let me know if they are really hungry and only takes one word or two; sometimes just the "look"


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Now Rick, after all that talk of making a guy fish you offer perfectly helpful advice! There may be hope for you yet!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

rick smith said:


> i've noticed more yellow bile tossed up periodically since i started feeding raw many years ago.


I have had the same experience with several dogs, and still have with one of mine, so I just save out a little of the late-afternoon meal for late evening.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Not to create a tangent from the original topic, but would we suppose that canids in the wild do this regularly? I would think not. So I wonder if I'm following the wild canid diet as close as I could.

Given that canids in the wild don't eat critters daily, might they substitute some vegetation just 'cause they're hungry? Dogs seem to chew grasses and plants even when fed, so maybe they munch on more greens in the wild that at least I have thought.

So I guess I'm wondering if increasing the veggies a tad might not be bad to try. I know some RAW people really like the all-protein concept and scoff at veggie / fruit supplementation. But I don't think a 100% critter diet is the way it happens in nature.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

This came up in a comparative nutrition class (several years ago), and I don't remember it in detail, but I do remember it being accepted that wild canids do sometimes have the same syndrome. Bile built up in an empty stomach can cause a nauseated, acid-y sensation.

The theory was that wild canids will either drink water to dilute any buildup of bile in the empty stomach (which is excreted there to help digest fats), or eat grass to empty the stomach. 

I'll see if I kept that course material. This wasn't a highlight, and I barely remember it. :lol:


Or maybe someone with a much better gastrointestinal education will see this and answer. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_So I guess I'm wondering if increasing the veggies a tad might not be bad to try. _

I doubt it. There are many reasons for feeding produce (it's part of the wild canid's diet, regardless of some so-called prey model protocols). But the very digestible or partly digested produce that a wild canid eats when consuming rodents in their entirety or eating fallen berries, etc., would not keep the stomach fuller longer. At least, I can't think how it would.


_I know some RAW people really like the all-protein concept and scoff at veggie / fruit supplementation. But I don't think a 100% critter diet is the way it happens in nature._

It isn't. Wolves don't run into Safeway or Stop & Shop for a tray of clean poultry parts.

But this has been the topic of many detailed threads here, so I won't reinvent the wheel.


----------

